# Advice needed on modifying a biorb



## Pingu (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey guys.

A few months back I bought a baby biorb to keep a betta in. I swapped him into a slightly larger rectangular tank after about a month so that he could have still water, and he loves it in there. I did have an ADF in there with him but he bullied it so that is now in its own tank, and I still have the biorb doing nothing.

I'd like to condense down a bit so thought about using the biorb for the ADF and adding some shrimps or apple snail. I have seen pictures where people have modified the biorb and no longer use the substrate and ideally this is what I would like to do, but have no idea where to start. I guess I would presume this is what needs to be done.

1. Remove the sponge filter - I would like to keep the bubbles
2. Add a filter, heater
3. New substrate - I would like to use sand.

Basically I'm after some advice-how do I go about removing the filtration and adding small substrate - without this substrate then being sucked into the old filter system.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

from what I understand about biorbs is that they are just simply undergravel filters in odd shaped bowls. If you buy some plastic grating with some small holes and figuere a way to keep it off the bottom by atleast 1/4 inch. you should be able to stick what ever gravel you want. Just make sure to buy a gravel big enough that it won't fall through the grating.


----------



## Pingu (Apr 16, 2009)

Yeah I thought about doing that but ideally would like to use sand. I was wondering if I removed the sponge and sealed up the filter inlet grates then could I just use the bubble tube to add air and use a separate filter.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

kk I see what you're going for. basically you're trying to use sand, and still make it look nice, and livable for fish. I've got a couple of ideas but can you post a picture of the biorb in question and the thing that it is sitting on? Kinda would like to see what you have to work with.


----------



## Pingu (Apr 16, 2009)

Yeah I want to use sand, put I'm not putting fish in, just my ADF some shrimps and maybe a snail.

As for pics, here are a couple. I still have it running as was (minus the fish) as I wanted to keep it cycled in case I needed it again (I add fish food every couple of days). Plus I have quite a few snails in there and although they drive me crazy I haven't had the heart to scrub it all out to get rid of them.

Anyway - its just sat on a sturdy desk.


----------

